# +rep button gone



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Don't know if you know already , just throwing it out there


----------



## dbkick (May 23, 2012)

and shits all fucked up at the top of the screen!


----------



## DSB65 (May 23, 2012)

someone sure did a number on the site...........


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

I thought it was rollitup making upgrades 

Like how we can see the rep we've given now 
And recent post from friends ..

Im thinking we just had some minor html problems 
Everythings working for me its just some things are missing now since the upgrade


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 23, 2012)

DB, what happened to the site? I've been gone.


----------



## DSB65 (May 23, 2012)

Kodank Moment said:


> DB, what happened to the site? I've been gone.


they say it got hacked...just happened today.....welcome back


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> they say it got hacked...just happened today.....welcome back


Well they sure were some nice hackers to take the time out and give us some upgrades in the "my profile" and "my riu" section lol

I don't think it was a hack 

If anything I just think it was a semi failed upgrade


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2012)

Kevin would be my guess


----------



## DSB65 (May 23, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Well they sure were some nice hackers to take the time out and give us some upgrades in the "my profile" and "my riu" section lol
> 
> I don't think it was a hack
> 
> If anything I just think it was a semi failed upgrade


might be wrong..want be the first time....


----------



## DSB65 (May 23, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> Kevin would be my guess


think hes that smart


----------



## obijohn (May 23, 2012)

One of the spam,er/hackers says kevin is innocent, that it was him...wiimb. They are all in it together.

And what's thsis complaining about the rep button? Everyone complained about no like button, now you have that. Can't have your cake and eat it too! 

Kidding. Once we sort out what that other forum did to is, I'm sure it'll be back


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> think hes that smart


looked like he could buy someone who was if he isn't


----------



## polyarcturus (May 23, 2012)

Trying to get contenttype class id from invalid contenttype '18' on line 533 in /opt/www/riu/vb4/vb/types.php
#0 /opt/www/riu/vb4/vb/item/contenttype.php(111): vB_Types->getContentTypeClass('18')
#1 /opt/www/riu/vb4/vb/item/contenttype.php(100): vB_Item_ContentType->loadTypeInfo()
#2 /opt/www/riu/vb4/vb/model.php(302): vB_Item_ContentType->loadInfo()
#3 /opt/www/riu/vb4/vb/model.php(43: vB_Model->Load()
#4 /opt/www/riu/vb4/vb/collection.php(533): vB_Model->isValid()
#5 /opt/www/riu/vb4/vb/collection/contenttype.php(274): vB_Collection->createItem(Array, 1)
#6 /opt/www/riu/vb4/vb/collection.php(44: vB_Collection_ContentType->createItem(Array, 1)
#7 /opt/www/riu/vb4/vb/model.php(34: vB_Collection->applyLoad(Object(mysqli_result), 1)
#8 /opt/www/riu/vb4/vb/model.php(302): vB_Model->loadInfo()
#9 /opt/www/riu/vb4/vb/collection.php(40: vB_Model->Load(false)
#10 /opt/www/riu/vb4/vb/collection.php(843): vB_Collection->Load()
#11 /opt/www/riu/vb4/packages/vbattach/attach.php(291): vB_Collection->valid()
#12 /opt/www/riu/vb4/includes/functions_user.php(12: vB_Attachment_Display_Multiple->__construct(Object(vB_Registry))
#13 /opt/www/riu/vb4/usercp.php(1056): construct_usercp_nav('usercp')
#14 /opt/www/riu/vb4/vbseo.php(1397): require('/opt/www/riu/vb...')
#15 {main}


*Fatal error:* Trying to get contenttype class id from invalid contenttype '18' on line 533 in [path]/vb/types.php in *[path]/vb/vb.php* on line *286


this is what im getting when i click my rollit up?!??!
*


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> Trying to get contenttype class id from invalid contenttype '18' on line 533 in /opt/www/riu/vb4/vb/types.php
> #0 /opt/www/riu/vb4/vb/item/contenttype.php(111): vB_Types->getContentTypeClass('18')
> #1 /opt/www/riu/vb4/vb/item/contenttype.php(100): vB_Item_ContentType->loadTypeInfo()
> #2 /opt/www/riu/vb4/vb/model.php(302): vB_Item_ContentType->loadInfo()
> ...


I was getting that a while ago but my "my rollitup" is working now with some improvements . I can now see who I rep'd


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Ok I'm getting that error message again 

Maybe they are working on the site while trying to keep the servers up ?? 
Idk now I just wish the admin or rollitup himself would let us know something


----------



## researchkitty (May 23, 2012)

There's the site owner, then the website admins and server admins, then the team of moderators (us!). All us moderators can do is say "They're workin on it, hard!" and that I promise you they are........ Sometimes growing pains are just that.........


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

all that complaining for nothing. it's already back. hehe. thanks "owner" "website admins" "server admins" and "moderators"


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 24, 2012)

If there upgrading, could they add a "this is bull shit" Button??


----------



## KushXOJ (May 24, 2012)

I just read somewhere that said earthworms are bad for outdoor plants cause they eat the roots :l

This would have been a perfect time for that "bull shit button"


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2012)

Last week I lost seeing who was giving rep to me. Now I am unable to Rep people. I see others have had this problem in the last few weeks, but this just happened over night. Not sure what is happening?

And I prefer the Rep button rather than Like-ing all the time. Not that it really matters.

At one point I had the ability to Disapprove a post, but that also went, along with my pm's lol. And this was just to show people I wasn't in anyway saying Steves post was bad. Just to be clear.





I think it might be a reasonable think to have.

Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2012)

Just wanted to clarify that the Rep thing has something to do with system changes, it has been sorted for me now. Peace and rep to all,  DST


----------

